# Bream/Catfish on Yellow River



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Caught a fair mixed mess this morning on Yellow River. The big catfish may be spawning, but the best ones for eating are still biting.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, did you catch the cats bottom fishing for bream or were you targeting them?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I see ol yellers blue cats are reproducing nicely. Good job. Those two blue cats look to be last years spawn.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, did you catch the cats bottom fishing for bream or were you targeting them?


I was fishing for the catfish on the bottom with catalpa worms, but did catch 2 or 3 of the smaller ones bottom fishing for bream with earthworms.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Man those are perfect eating size. We catch a lot of small channels bream fishing this time of year as well, but never any small blues. We have caught a good number of blues in the 5-20 pound range but nothing under 3 pounds. That is a great sign to see. I see y'all caught a few hybrids and some fine sized genuine yeller bellies. I think I'll go catch a mess soon after seeing this!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, you are in the groove now! Great photo.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a policyholder tell me this week that he launched at Oak Grove twice in April to bream fish. While there he cut up one of the bream he had caught and baited a rod/reel and set it out for whatever would bite it. He ended up catching 2 flatheads over 20# and several more under 10# on the first trip and 2 over 10# and several around 5# on the second trip. All this while he was fishing for bream.


----------

